# My RRA



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's my AR!










The specs:
Rock River Arms Mid-Length A4
Sure Fire M85 Hand Guard
Wilson Chrome Lined Barrel
Tango Down Vertical Grip
A.R.M.S. #40L BUIS
Aim Point Comp ML3 w/ A.R.M.S. #22M68 Mount


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice work ...*

Nice work , I especially like the optics mount...very clean.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn nice and not cheap either!

Party on!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> Nice work , I especially like the optics mount...very clean.


Here's the other side.












Shipwreck said:


> Damn nice and not cheap either!


Nope, definitely not cheap. Got about $1700 - $1800 into her already counting mags.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, that's sorta what has stopped me from doing that. I already have a ton dropped into my PS90. I don't wanna start that all over again :smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, that's sorta what has stopped me from doing that. I already have a ton dropped into my PS90. I don't wanna start that all over again :smt083


I hear ya. Unfortunately with the cost of these things, you almost have to pick just one platform to stick with if you want to do it up right. Unless of course you're independently wealthy, and then that doesn't matter. :smt033


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Nice AR.

I really like the fact you have a standard A2 style front sight. I ordered mine with the Wylde chambering and the M4 style detatchable carry handle. When I scrape some cash together I hope to ad the whole aimpoint/BUIS config to it. I've thought of mounting the aimpoint more forward and getting the 3x multiplier behind it later.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> I hear ya. Unfortunately with the cost of these things, you almost have to pick just one platform to stick with if you want to do it up right. Unless of course you're independently wealthy, and then that doesn't matter. :smt033


Yea, you are right - I don't think I could do all the spending all over again on another platform.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

mvslay said:


> I've thought of mounting the aimpoint more forward and getting the 3x multiplier behind it later.


I may get the multiplier in the future and then move the mount forward if I do. No point in putting it too far forward right now with plans to add something later, especially since all it takes is a flick of a lever to move the mount.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Todd said:


> I may get the multiplier in the future and then move the mount forward if I do. No point in putting it too far forward right now with plans to add something later, especially since all it takes is a flick of a lever to move the mount.


So you would move it up on the quad rail? The reason I ask is that I've thought of the same thing instead of getting a cantilever mount.
I believe my quad rail is plenty stable for sights do you agree.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking real good there Todd:drooling:. Bet you have a lot of fun with that puppy:smt023. Good luck with it.:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

mvslay said:


> So you would move it up on the quad rail?


Yup. Just move it forward. I think the rail is plenty stable for the mount.


----------

